# Soaking rod advice



## gbru316 (Jul 8, 2014)

I'm upgrading from a 10' budget combo (Sea Striker) to something of better quality. I've got the reel (Spinfisher V 6500LL), just need a rod to go with it. 



I'm torn between the 10.5' Mojo Surf (2-6 oz), TFO 10.5' (2-8 oz) and 10' Airwaves Elite (3-6 oz). I'm open to other suggestions - budget is $250, $300 max.


----------



## Catch This (Nov 19, 2005)

What are you fishing for and where?


----------



## 2ndbar (Nov 16, 2013)

With that size reel I'd look at something in the 11to 12 foot range.


----------



## gbru316 (Jul 8, 2014)

Catch This said:


> What are you fishing for and where?


Whatever is biting - except sharks - in and around the Delaware Bay (Southern NJ, Delaware, MD shore). Mainly surf, but the occasional inlet (Roosevelt and IRI).

I bought a Mojo Inshore 7.5' (3/4 - 2 oz) and Spinfisher VI 4500LL as an "all-around" rod (tidal canals, piers, breaking surf), looking for something more substantial for further out in the surf.


----------



## officerstanley (Dec 14, 2018)

I've heard good things about the Airwaves but have never used it. I have used and owned the exact Mojo surf rod you are talking about. It was a great rod for my needs, only reason I got rid of it was my dad fell in love with the way it felt so I gave it to him as a gift. I had it paired with a Battle 2 5000 so a little smaller reel but it handled everything I needed it to with zero issues. But I'm here learning and seeking advise every other day it seems so take my advise for what its worth or a grain of salt I guess. Haha. Honestly I dont think you will go really wrong either way from what I've read briefly about the Airwaves. I might kind of agree with the smaller size reel bit but if it's what you like and feels good in your hands then rock on in my opinion.


----------



## gbru316 (Jul 8, 2014)

officerstanley said:


> Honestly I dont think you will go really wrong either way from what I've read briefly about the Airwaves.



And that's why I'm stuck. I've read good things about them all. I guess it'll just come down to personal preference. Thanks for the help!


----------



## beechtym (Dec 28, 2014)

You have a live line reel, which I would use for bait soaking, and you are looking at the Mojo rod, which is great for plugging. If you're bait fishing you can save some $ and use an ugly stick.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

If it is between those 3 rods in that length,i would definitely go with the tfo
That outfit(6500/rod) will handle anything you catch including most sharks


----------



## gbru316 (Jul 8, 2014)

I ended up going with a Star Paraflex 10'6" rated for 2-6.


----------

